
During its next flight, SpaceX wants to try returning booster to land - stevetrewick
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/12/during-its-next-flight-spacex-wants-to-try-returning-booster-to-land/
======
27182818284
They've been wanting to do this for a while--it is not a reaction to Blue
Origin's recent landing, which is something that might come to mind seeing an
article like this so soon after that landing.

------
stevetrewick
They've been hitting the barge, I'm guessing landing on something stationary
should present _less_ of a challenge ?

